# Mobile Users for GC



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are currently 4 ways you can view GC from your mobile device. 

1) Free iPhone App (search for Guitars Can)
2) Free Android App (search for Guitars Can)
3) Tapatalk Forum Reader (free and paid versions) search for Guitars Canada
4) Forum Runner (free and paid versions) search for Guitars Canada

What are you using and how are you liking it?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I use the iphone app currently, but dislike it because there isn't a way to 'view new posts' like on the forum. Which is the feature I would use the most.

I am going to try Tapatalk, though I didn't know there was a free version. I think the regular version overpriced, but a few other forums I visit use it so I guess I will give it a shot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> I use the iphone app currently, but dislike it because there isn't a way to 'view new posts' like on the forum. Which is the feature I would use the most.
> 
> I am going to try Tapatalk, though I didn't know there was a free version. I think the regular version overpriced, but a few other forums I visit use it so I guess I will give it a shot.


There is a new version of the GC iPhone app that has that feature added. I need to find someone with the proper Apple IOS system to upload it to iTunes. So once that is done it will have that fix for you. I think the only difference with the Tapatalk free and paid is that the paid allows you to actually login to your account whereas the free version is just for reading


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried the app, but I prefer just coming here--so I rarely use it.
But then I also need WiFi to use the app--so I'll normally have a computer handy (I have an iPod, not an iPhone.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On my iPhone4 I use the Ap. On my iPad2 and laptop I use my normal Internet browser.I don't know what tapatalk ot forum runner are.I prefer the normal browser.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I use Tapatalk paid.
I use it for my own site and a number of others, so it's handy.
I have tried the GC app and it's okay but I find Tapatalk easier to navigate.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I use Tapatalk paid.
> I use it for my own site and a number of others, so it's handy.
> I have tried the GC app and it's okay but I find Tapatalk easier to navigate.


To be honest I use Tapatalk most of the time myself. I donwloaded the Forum Runner as well and it is basically identical to Tapatalk. I may let the GC Apps slide when they expire. It appears that most people have a third party reader and they can add multiple forums to it. So having a stand alone app just for GC probably makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Still prefer the web view even on my iPhone.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> To be honest I use Tapatalk most of the time myself. I donwloaded the Forum Runner as well and it is basically identical to Tapatalk. I may let the GC Apps slide when they expire. It appears that most people have a third party reader and they can add multiple forums to it. So having a stand alone app just for GC probably makes no sense.


That's what deterred me from buying into the dedicated app for my site - I think it makes more sense to have one app that you can use for multiple sites.
I like that you can search through the Tapatalk network and find sites of interest. I've found a few sites that I hadn't known about prior to seeing them in the list. Hopefully, that list is bringing new members to my site as well. I know there is at least one.

I've used the GC app on my iPod, but not not he iPad. Tapatalk works on both very nicely.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the GC app for my iPhone. I prefer it to tapatalk mainly because I can post (as I'm doing now). I never tried the paid version. I'm pretty happy with the GC app, but I'll like it even better with the new update that allows for new post searching.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The apps CAN be good. I appreciated the work on the GC app, but I just honestly don't like it's interface very much. I find it confusing. An example of a good forum app is the TDPRI app. I will see what the next update looks like though.

You can't post with Tapatalk?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> The apps CAN be good. I appreciated the work on the GC app, but I just honestly don't like it's interface very much. I find it confusing. An example of a good forum app is the TDPRI app. I will see what the next update looks like though.
> 
> You can't post with Tapatalk?


TDPRI and a lot of the other popular forums use Forum Runner. I find it almost identical to Tapatalk. Both of these have a free and paid version as far as I know. Tapatalk used to be read only in the free version and then the paid version allowed you to login and access other forum functions as well as post. I am not sure exactly what the difference is for Forum Runner. Although I would assume that it is similar.

The big difference with the third party apps and the GC Apps is that the GC apps were designed specifically for this forum. The third party readers only require that a forum owner register the forum with them and upload the software to the server. Once that is done the forum becomes searchable and all you do is add it to your list of forums. I see these as taking over the market really. You may as well have an app, paid or not that you can access thousands of forums on rather than just one.

One of the other things to consider right now is that of all of them, only Tapatalk supports the Blackberry. I assume the others are working on it but right now its the only one that will work with RIM


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> TDPRI and a lot of the other popular forums use Forum Runner. I find it almost identical to Tapatalk. Both of these have a free and paid version as far as I know. Tapatalk used to be read only in the free version and then the paid version allowed you to login and access other forum functions as well as post. I am not sure exactly what the difference is for Forum Runner. Although I would assume that it is similar.
> 
> The big difference with the third party apps and the GC Apps is that the GC apps were designed specifically for this forum. The third party readers only require that a forum owner register the forum with them and upload the software to the server. Once that is done the forum becomes searchable and all you do is add it to your list of forums. I see these as taking over the market really. You may as well have an app, paid or not that you can access thousands of forums on rather than just one.
> 
> One of the other things to consider right now is that of all of them, only Tapatalk supports the Blackberry. I assume the others are working on it but right now its the only one that will work with RIM


So what is the dedicated TDRPI app I have on my iPhone then? I have never downloaded Forum Runner, I just have the TDPRI app. TDRPI has a mobile version, and an app for download.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> So what is the dedicated TDRPI app I have on my iPhone then? I have never downloaded Forum Runner. TDRPI has a mobile version, and an app.


Interesting, they may have made one up same as me. I see they are listed on Forum Runner. Probably on Tapatalk too. I guess the more you can offer the members the better. Which was my initial thinking. Dealing with Apple though is a PITA as you have to have all their software and I dont use Apple. The Android developer is simple. Takes like 2 minutes to upload a revision.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just checked TDPRI and they are running VB so most likely they had them build the app for them. I do notice they are using a very old version of VB though. Unsupported now. They are going to have to do a major upgrade soon. All the best to them. I almost pulled my hair out doing that a few years back, glad I did it then though.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I tried the Android app and found it wasn't as good as just browsing to the site.The app seems designed for a phone with a smaller screen (large font, simpler interface) and just feels crude and unwieldy compared to GC via browser.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I tried the Android app and found it wasn't as good as just browsing to the site.The app seems designed for a phone with a smaller screen (large font, simpler interface) and just feels crude and unwieldy compared to GC via browser.


I am curious as to what you were using it on. You say it seems designed for a phone, yes, thats exactly what they are designed to be used on. I find no comparison in terms of using the apps versus web when using a hendheld device. The apps are far better.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am curious as to what you were using it on. You say it seems designed for a phone, yes, thats exactly what they are designed to be used on. I find no comparison in terms of using the apps versus web when using a hendheld device. The apps are far better.


I'm currently viewing the site (and posting this reply) with a Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G with a 4.5" display. The only issue I experience using the browser to view the site is missing a thread link and hitting a user name instead. That's more of a big-thumb-issue rather than a site or phone issue.Previously I would read the site with a BB Torch (and before that a Bold 9000) when away from a PC with no issues.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I'm currently viewing the site (and posting this reply) with a Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G with a 4.5" display. The only issue I experience using the browser to view the site is missing a thread link and hitting a user name instead. That's more of a big-thumb-issue rather than a site or phone issue.Previously I would read the site with a BB Torch (and before that a Bold 9000) when away from a PC with no issues.


Interesting. The 4.5" screen may make the iPhone and Anroid app look a little cheap. I find that they dont work that great on the iPad either, in terms of the looks. They are not optimized for the screen size. The Tapatalk is optimized for the iPad and really looks nice.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just checked TDPRI and they are running VB so most likely they had them build the app for them. I do notice they are using a very old version of VB though. Unsupported now. They are going to have to do a major upgrade soon. All the best to them. I almost pulled my hair out doing that a few years back, glad I did it then though.


Nope their app is Forum Runner. 

You can check the help:about in the app.

Torndown, they have created their own branded version that is just for their site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Revisiting TapaTalk. Seems much less buggy than it was a year ago. Might try it out for a bit longer and see if it's better than safari.

TGP and Fractal Audio (the other two forums I haunt) seem to have settled on ForumRunner.

UI in TapaTalk seems more "iOS" to me.

I own both apps so...whatever works I guess.

This edit is from ForumRunner. No clear preference here.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I was using the iphone app and safari on my ipad but now i just use forum runner to handle a few of the other forums i frequent as well.

the iphone app on the ipad sucks due to resolution, but safari doesn't handle posts very well. it seems to not ackknowledge when i start new paragraphs and jumbles my posts together.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm using Tapatalk. Seem's pretty easy to navigate so far.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I'm using Tapatalk. Seem's pretty easy to navigate so far.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


Yes. I have been fiddling around with forum runner and the layout and functions are very similar to tapatalk. So either one would be fine. If going with a paid version of either one of these I would lean in the direction of forum runner as it appears to have more of the larger guitar and music forums on the list. But keep in mind for the Blackberry users only Tapatalk supports them right now


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using Tapatalk with my BB.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stats for mobile usage to GC over the last month. Not huge but its been growing steadily.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

i had no idea this forum could be accessed by forumrunner or tapatalk. i've been using the actual iphone app which i assume is generated by vbulletin and i hate it. gonna try this place with forum runner now.

either way i'm definitely a fan of using a forum app rather than having to use the mobile browser.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iblastoff said:


> i had no idea this forum could be accessed by forumrunner or tapatalk. i've been using the actual iphone app which i assume is generated by vbulletin and i hate it. gonna try this place with forum runner now.
> 
> either way i'm definitely a fan of using a forum app rather than having to use the mobile browser.


Yes, I must admit they are not as nice as the Forum Runner and Tapatalk viewers at this time. I assume they will continue to tweak them and they will get better as time goes on. The issue is how long do I stay with them and keep paying for them if the others will do the job and most people use them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Nope their app is Forum Runner.
> 
> You can check the help:about in the app.
> 
> Torndown, they have created their own branded version that is just for their site.


Well, I would suggest doing what they did then. It seems to have the functionality of the pay version of Forum Runner a Tapatalk, but is a free download? I didn't cost anything, and it works quite well and looks good.

I will try Tapatalk, I just hate paying $2.99 for an app that is front end for free forums. 99 cents would make sense.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Well, I would suggest doing what they did then. It seems to have the functionality of the pay version of Forum Runner a Tapatalk, but is a free download? I didn't cost anything, and it works quite well and looks good.
> 
> I will try Tapatalk, I just hate paying $2.99 for an app that is front end for free forums. 99 cents would make sense.


They are not cheap. Forum runner wants 350 a year plus 99 a year to apple. But you are right back to where we are right now. An app designed for one forum only. The way I am thinking is that you get forum runner or tapatalk for the $2.00 or so and then you have access to every forum they carry. I think that is eventually going to be what wins out in this battle for forum readers. Makes more sense than having 4-5 apps on your iphone for each forum.

I would stick with forum runner if you already have it. Its almost identical to tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Am I missing out on something by just using Safari?
> 
> Why do I need an app?


Absolutely. if you are viewing the forum through a hand held device (smart phone) use one of the apps, they are designed to work with the forum software and pull only the data from the forums. They do not load any of the pictures (other than the ones people post), frames, etc that slow things down. They are excellent for flipping through threads and posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Am I missing out on something by just using Safari?
> 
> Why do I need an app?


I'm warming up to ForumRunner. My opinions are for the iPhone -- I suspect the experience is much different on the bigger-screened iPad.

Pros:

On the start screen it gives me an overview of all the forums I read and which ones have responses to threads I'm subscribed too. So that's a plus over Safari -- all forums in one place.

Sizing of fonts, images and general flow of content is done with the iPhone screen in mind. So it's much more convenient to read. Font sizing and scaling is hit and miss in Safari on the iPhone.

Far, far fewer mis-clicks on very tiny links and icons.


Cons:

UI is good, not great.

Some forum actions aren't available or are non-obvious.

Costs a few dollars.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> I'm warming up to ForumRunner. My opinions are for the iPhone -- I suspect the experience is much different on the bigger-screened iPad.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Tapatalk and Forum Runner are optimized for the iPad. The two I had made up are not and do not work well in iPad format. They will come up sized for the iPhone whereas the third party apps will fit the iPad screen


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Trying out tapatalk. So far so good. I definitely prefer it to the gc app.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Trying out tapatalk. So far so good. I definitely prefer it to the gc app.


Yes, vb needs to catch up to those two. They are getting there with each revision but slow process. I actually use tapatalk and forum runner myself.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm using an iPad. Seems to mostly work just like my computer.


The apps wont look anything lke a standard web page. This shot below is from an Anroid app. Its fairly similar in the ipad. All you get with the apps is the categories and the threads/posts, nothing else. So there are no links or anything to have to navigate. Unless a link is posted in the actual thread.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one from an iphone. So there is no loading of the actual webpage or the backgrounds etc. Just the data pulled from the threads and post and put into this format


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, vb needs to catch up to those two. They are getting there with each revision but slow process. I actually use tapatalk and forum runner myself.


Only problem I have run into is not a single other forum I use is on tapatalk lol. I will have to check forumrunner.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Only problem I have run into is not a single other forum I use is on tapatalk lol. I will have to check forumrunner.


Tapatalk came out of Europe. They sought out a bunch of forums all over the place to join up. I added a long time ago. Forum runner came out of the states and seems to have cornered all the north American sites. So tapatalk has a lot of European forums. I personally think forum runner will end up being the dominant one. They may be already


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> Only problem I have run into is not a single other forum I use is on tapatalk lol. I will have to check forumrunner.


Same. Pretty much only the guitar forums I frequent are on forum runner. None of the car or photography sites I use are on either.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> Same. Pretty much only the guitar forums I frequent are on forum runner. None of the car or photography sites I use are on either.


You should check with the forum admins or owners. The script is free for forum owners. They just need to add it to the files.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should check with the forum admins or owners. The script is free for forum owners. They just need to add it to the files.


I have. Most of them seem to ignore threads and posts about it. Not even, sorry we don't want to add it. Just totally ignored. One site required a migration to a different back end or something. Quite unfortunate


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I have. Most of them seem to ignore threads and posts about it. Not even, sorry we don't want to add it. Just totally ignored. One site required a migration to a different back end or something. Quite unfortunate


Possible that the forum software some of them are using is not compatible. Most are covered but older versions of vb might not be


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tapatalk came out of Europe. They sought out a bunch of forums all over the place to join up. I added a long time ago. Forum runner came out of the states and seems to have cornered all the north American sites. So tapatalk has a lot of European forums. I personally think forum runner will end up being the dominant one. They may be already


I think I like the Tapatalk interface better, but more forums I use are on Forum Runner so I will likely end up going with it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tapatalk came out of Europe. They sought out a bunch of forums all over the place to join up. I added a long time ago. Forum runner came out of the states and seems to have cornered all the north American sites. So tapatalk has a lot of European forums. I personally think forum runner will end up being the dominant one. They may be already


I think I like the Tapatalk interface better. As someone else said, it's 'more iOS'. But more forums I use are on Forum Runner so I will likely end up going with it. TGP and the whole TDPRI network of sites are on there. 

But back to the original question, I don't think anyone would really miss the GC app if you decided not to support it with both of these options available. The interface for the forums apps is much simpler, yet has basic features like 'recent posts' that the GC app doesn't have. Posting seems a lot easier from those forum apps as well. I'd also venture to guess that the forum apps will be updated more frequently since they have a larger userbase.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> I think I like the Tapatalk interface better. As someone else said, it's 'more iOS'. But more forums I use are on Forum Runner so I will likely end up going with it. TGP and the whole TDPRI network of sites are on there.
> 
> But back to the original question, I don't think anyone would really miss the GC app if you decided not to support it with both of these options available. The interface for the forums apps is much simpler, yet has basic features like 'recent posts' that the GC app doesn't have. Posting seems a lot easier from those forum apps as well. I'd also venture to guess that the forum apps will be updated more frequently since they have a larger userbase.


With the third party apps continuously being updated and enhanced I would agree that is the route to take long term. I still think it's better to have an app that can view several forums vs one that is restricted to a single site. These apps are adding forums on a daily basis so the choices will just keep growing


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I just saw you added forum runner support (thank you). I like tapatalk, but more forums for me support forum runner, so for me I'll be ditching tapatalk.

I browse, reply to pms, more often by my iPhone than any other way so having an app that is able to view the site is really important.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tapatalk just put out a new version of their app for Blackberry phones. Very good interface. It took awhile to get it right, but it's working really well now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A lot of upgrades over the last several months for both Tapatalk and Forum Runner. If you want to keep up to speed on the forum via mobile, either one works great and both are installed for use with the forum


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mobile usage continues to rise on the site. A look at the devices being used

View attachment 1069


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post #26 shows where we were a year or so ago. Huge growth since then


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

None of the above. I have the iPhone AP but I prefer using my normal browser as the AP doesn't seem to reorient to landscape view when I turn the phone that way.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I use Forum Runner on my Asus TF300T tablet and my Nexus S phone, works great.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just DLed the Android app. Looks good so far. It should be great entertainment at the airport waiting for planes.

I don't exactly have a "smart phone". I use an LG Optimus 1 which is kind of a "mentally challenged phone".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I just DLed the Android app. Looks good so far. It should be great entertainment at the airport waiting for planes.


Which one did you go with?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Which one did you go with?


I just did a search in the app store for Guitars Canada and downloaded the first GC logo I found. When I open it, it doesn't have a name - just "Welcome, bluzfish" with navigation at the bottom.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I just did a search in the app store for Guitars Canada and downloaded the first GC logo I found. When I open it, it doesn't have a name - just "Welcome, bluzfish" with navigation at the bottom.


No I mean did you go with tapatalk or forum runner


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

There is no title or anything else to identify it.

I just went to re-open the app and it's called Guitars Can by S. Citrigno.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> There is no title or anything else to identify it.


Oh, you have downloaded the one I made for GC a while back. That one will expire soon. They were a huge pain to create and the cost to keep them running and revised etc is too much. I have decided to just let forum runner and tapatalk do the work and have installed both those here on GC. So in the future if you have either one of those apps installed on your device you would just search for GC through those apps and you will be all set.

The thing about those is that a lot of people belong to multiple boards and those apps give you access to all of them versus having the GC app just for this site and then having to switch to something else.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll re-read the posts here to figure out which one I might like the best. Or maybe DL both and give 'em a tryout. Thanks.


----------

